# How Important Is the HTHS Viscosity Spec in VW 502...



## pipo (Oct 15, 1999)

for the 2.5 engine?


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

I don't believe the 2.5 generates high specific output nor the elevated oil temps to bring HT/HS >3.0cP into play.

In Europe, 5w-30 is speced.

Just when the noobs in the USA are catching on to 5w-40 VW 502, it's already obsolete.


----------



## pipo (Oct 15, 1999)

Super Hans said:


> I don't believe the 2.5 generates high specific output nor the elevated oil temps to bring HT/HS >3.0cP into play.
> 
> In Europe, 5w-30 is speced.
> 
> Just when the noobs in the USA are catching on to 5w-40 VW 502, it's already obsolete.


Interesting. I suspect that the 3.5 HTHS spec is a bit of overkill for the 2.5. As you noted elsewhere, 504 is spec'd in Europe but not here bc of our high sulphur fuels, and VW probably didn't want to introduce yet another spec in North America for the lowly 2.5. I have noticed a few 5W-30 oils on the 502 list, however, such as AGIP, but obviously still with the higher HTHS.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Super Hans said:


> I don't believe the 2.5 generates high specific output nor the elevated oil temps to bring HT/HS >3.0cP into play.
> 
> In Europe, 5w-30 is speced.
> 
> Just when the noobs in the USA are catching on to 5w-40 VW 502, it's already obsolete.





pipo said:


> Interesting. I suspect that the 3.5 HTHS spec is a bit of overkill for the 2.5. As you noted elsewhere, 504 is spec'd in Europe but not here bc of our high sulphur fuels, and VW probably didn't want to introduce yet another spec in North America for the lowly 2.5. I have noticed a few 5W-30 oils on the 502 list, however, such as AGIP, but obviously still with the higher HTHS.


504/507 requires the HTHS to be 3.50-3.59. Also, 504/507 coincides with the Euro IV emissions standards, which VW also does require the oil to be Low SAPS.

you're right, Super Hans is still mistaken, as VW502.00 does allow for other 0w40 and 0/5w30 multi-viscosities. The older 502.00 standards did initially limit the weight to 5w40.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*soup is wrong again*

:thumbup::thumbup:


BsickPassat said:


> 504/507 requires the HTHS to be 3.50-3.59. Also, 504/507 coincides with the Euro IV emissions standards, which VW also does require the oil to be Low SAPS.
> 
> you're right, Super Hans is still mistaken, as VW502.00 does allow for other 0w40 and 0/5w30 multi-viscosities. The older 502.00 standards did initially limit the weight to 5w40.


----------

